# BEAUTIFUL VANCOUVER PHOTOS



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

ENJOYING THE VIEW ...


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow. I Love Vancouver.

Awesome photos.


----------



## nerazzurri (Jan 2, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

Absolutely beautiful. WOW.


----------



## tritown (Aug 25, 2004)

This is pretty much the most amazing, jaw-dropping photo thread I have seen in quite a while. Good job with those photos.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

This set of pics is from the net.


----------



## SpatulaCity (Mar 17, 2004)

awesome... that last photo in your original post is absolutely stunning.


----------



## manitoba (Mar 24, 2005)

Those are the most incredible photos I have ever seen. 
Vancouver is soooo the most beautiful place on earth.
Thank you.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Trully "God's" country!


----------



## van-tbird (Sep 22, 2004)

Those are the best Greater Van pics I've ever seen...


----------



## azzurri.chris (Dec 12, 2004)

Hmmmmm...I was hoping to see a few pics of Vancouver's Palm Trees.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

azzurri.chris said:


> Hmmmmm...I was hoping to see a few pics of Vancouver's Palm Trees.


PBASE PHOTOS: http://www.pbase.com/47latitude/vancouver 










Credit: Alain Lucier




























VANCOUVER PALM TREE THREAD: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=159835

Van Palm: http://www.cloudforest.com/northwest/forum/11044.html


----------



## azzurri.chris (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm lovin' it.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

More Eye-Candy:



















Credit: tbray.org


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

amazing pics!!


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Vancouver is what I called the real Paradise!!!


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

COQUITLAM














































Click Here


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

Jerico Beach









Georgia Street









Downtown









Ski Just 15min from Downtown!

















Robson Street









English Bay


































Transit


----------



## lauderdalegator (Jan 27, 2005)

Vancouver is ridiculously beautiful. I haven't been there in almost ten years. It's location between the spectacular mountains and the ocean make it argueably the world's most beautiful city.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

THATS AWESOME


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Canada's answer to Miami.


----------



## touraccuracy (Jan 30, 2005)

Vancouver can pose as many cities... thats why lots of movies are filmed here.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

ENGLISH BAY 









































































KITSILANO



















Credit: Steadiman, amigamcc, bearspage, vanb&b


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

It has posed for everything from New York to Miami! So true...^


----------



## npinguy (Apr 15, 2004)

rt_0891 said:


> lol. But at the end of the day, every Canadian knows that it costs more to live in Vancouver than Toronto, though that's not good for my pocketbook. :wallbash:


yah probably.


downtown vancouver has absolutely NO cheap places to live.....downtown toronto probably has at least a couple cheap run-down apartments....


----------



## touraccuracy (Jan 30, 2005)

Vancouver = LA


----------



## tritown (Aug 25, 2004)

These are the best pictures of Vancouver I have _ever_ seen! I can't wait to visit


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

I dont think you can get a more "perfect" city, than Vancouver ... i mean seriously .. think about it ... It's got some of the worlds tallest and most beautiful mountains, its got some of the nicest and warmest waters close by, its got tons of highrises and skyscrapers , its got palm trees, its a wealthy city, its got EVERYTHING!!! The only "negative" part to it, is I guess all of the rain ... but to me i dont take it as a negative thing.. not only because I like rain, but because rain also makes the grass greener and the trees brighter (and greener). So when the sun is shining, the most perfect place is Vancouver. Also the crime rate is pretty low, compared to a lot of other big cities.


----------



## Ultros (Apr 21, 2005)

I've been there a few times and I can say with ease that it's every bit as beautiful in person as it looks in photos.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Classic Vancouver Scenary:


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

This is for a Residental Development atop Burnaby Mountain (Univercity):




























Credit: Millenium University Homes Ltd.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

npinguy said:


> yah probably.
> 
> 
> downtown vancouver has absolutely NO cheap places to live.....downtown toronto probably has at least a couple cheap run-down apartments....


Well, the rundown apartments in Toronto are now more expensive too.. though the vacancy rate's high enough to keep rents reasonable. 

*Homes rack up long-term gains*
Average Toronto house value up 60%
10-year profits still lag the stock market

TONY WONG
BUSINESS REPORTER
*TORONTO STAR*

When Jose Couture was the buying agent for a simple semi-detached home in the south Annex neighbourhood of Toronto in 1995, she had no idea that she would be listing it once more a decade later for the same clients, or that it would prove to be such a smart investment.

Back then, at the start of the housing cycle, the home sold for $239,000. Today, it is listing for $589,000, or more than double the original price.

"They certainly did well," said Couture, an agent with ReMax Unique Inc. "Real estate has been a great investment, especially in downtown Toronto."

A report released yesterday by ReMax Ontario Atlantic Canada looking at housing market returns in major Canadian centres, supports her case. *The average house price in the Toronto area has appreciated by 60.3 per cent since the start of the latest, and longest, housing cycle in recent memory. *That figure, from the first quarter of 1995 to the first quarter of 2005, covers a wide swath from Newmarket in the north to Oakville to the west and Durham Region to the east.

*In downtown Toronto, and in sought-after neighbourhoods such as the south Annex, those increases have been even more dramatic.*

Still, Toronto was only 10th best in the country for housing-price appreciation. Based on the averages, you'd have been wiser to have put your money in Montreal or Calgary, or even in Halifax, three cities that took the top three spots. Or better yet, to have put your money in the stock market. The Toronto Stock Exchange hit 123 per cent in that same time period, suggesting that real estate wasn't necessarily the best place to park your money.

"Real estate hasn't been the most glamorous place to park your money, but most Canadians certainly seem to like it and have benefited from it," said Michael Polzler, executive vice-president of ReMax.

Of course, Polzler acknowledges when you buy in the housing cycle has a lot to do with how happy you're going to be.

Those who purchased at the height of the last housing cycle in 1989, remember all too well when their investments tumbled by 40 per cent over the following years as average house prices took a precipitous fall.

As for the stock market versus real estate comparison, Polzler says it's important to remember that primary residences are exempt from capital-gains tax. You also have to live somewhere, so when you add rental and living costs, the comparisons between the two aren't as dramatic.

Still, most analysts see average housing prices in Toronto going up by at least the rate of inflation till the end of the year. Other realtors are concerned that the market is looking too frothy.

"I think we're getting into the silly season," said veteran ReMax realtor Mike Donia, who is one of the country's top sales agents. This week, he says, he bought, on behalf of a client, empty land in Caledon that went for more than 100 per cent over the asking price. "I'm not sure if we can sustain this kind of pace."

In *Vancouver, where many properties end up with multiple offers, some clients are putting "trump" clauses into their contracts, which guarantee the bidder will beat all offers by a pre-set amount, ReMax says.

The market is so heated there that when a tiny subdivision of detached homes came up for sale in the suburb of Port Moody, would-be buyers slept in their cars so they wouldn't miss a chance to bid on the houses.*

However, *Vancouver and Toronto were not the tops in terms of price appreciation over the past decade. Vancouver, of the 16 markets surveyed, actually came out dead last, with only a 19 per cent appreciation if you had purchased in 1995. "Their market was already over-inflated and their correction came at a different time," said Polzler.

From a peak of $332,003 for an average home in Vancouver in 1995, the market corrected down to $273,400 in 1999, before experiencing a stellar rise to $395,390 in the first quarter of 2005.*

The Toronto area didn't show the explosive growth of other markets because homes were already quite expensive, said Donia. "It's easier to show growth when your homes cost $100,000 instead of $200,000."

*Montreal, in the Number 1 spot, showed 85.9 per cent growth in 10 years, as the average price of a home went from $104,902 to $194,963.*

"There has been much more stability in Montreal since 1995 when there was a low level of confidence," said Polzler. "After people realized that the chances of Quebec separating were low, there was a flood to get back into the market again."
*
Calgary took the second spot, with house prices showing a 81.7 per cent gain from $134,800 to just over $245,000 in 2005.*

"In Calgary it was the oil story," said Polzler. "You also had a lot of young people buying homes in an unprecedented way."


----------



## leftcoaster (Oct 5, 2004)

DLL_4ever said:


> I dont think you can get a more "perfect" city, than Vancouver ... i mean seriously .. think about it ... It's got some of the worlds tallest and most beautiful mountains, its got some of the nicest and warmest waters close by, its got tons of highrises and skyscrapers , its got palm trees, its a wealthy city, its got EVERYTHING!!! The only "negative" part to it, is I guess all of the rain ... but to me i dont take it as a negative thing.. not only because I like rain, but because rain also makes the grass greener and the trees brighter (and greener). So when the sun is shining, the most perfect place is Vancouver. Also the crime rate is pretty low, compared to a lot of other big cities.


Are there really palm trees there?


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Umm yes, all you have to do is look at some of the pics in this thread to see them.


----------



## coldrsx (May 12, 2004)

not forests of palm...but yes some....go to english bay and see them if you visit.


----------



## Wildchild (Aug 5, 2003)

Holy Mother of Pearl...........

From this thread to the "toronto, is this it" to the "old Montreal, old port" threads.
CANADA IS THE SHIT 'YO.....................you guys have created one jealous yank here!!! Fantastic country period.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

coldrsx said:


> not forests of palm...but yes some....go to english bay and see them if you visit.


AND its numbers are going to multiply.. it is becoming one of Vancouver's favourite outdoor household plants.  ... after the infamous cherry blossoms. 














































http://www.greatervancouverparks.com/Cherry01.html


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Something completely opposite to palm trees... skiing in the city:


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice pictures Vanman kay: 
Vancouver is such an awesome place! I cant help but stare at all of these pictures! I think i might even get a couple of them blown up and framed


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

mountain and sea. hum........ very great


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Vancouver Pano: 

SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Credit: Boris Sosner


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

I think the question that should be asked is, what doesn't Vancouver have???


----------



## touraccuracy (Jan 30, 2005)

Height... population... major corporate headquarters... prairie...


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

DLL_4ever said:


> Nice pictures Vanman kay:
> Vancouver is such an awesome place! I cant help but stare at all of these pictures! I think i might even get a couple of them blown up and framed



three of them I took myself yo


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

touraccuracy said:


> Height... population... major corporate headquarters... prairie...



Do I smell a hater?


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

Vanman said:


> three of them I took myself yo


Thats awesome yo 
You should think about doing the same then .. blowing them up, framing them, and selling them $$$ You could probably get a lot.



touraccuracy said:


> Height... population... major corporate headquarters... prairie...


Height- I take it that you refer to the buildings? And if so ... then ... you're... just ... dumb .. These dont exactly look like short buildings:








And I've seen quite a few skyscraper projects in Vancouver that were pretty damn tall so you just wait a few years and u'll see them
Population- Compared to the rest of Canada, Vancouver has a very high population.. Isnt it the 2nd most populated city in Canada? or somewhere around there ...

And i dont understand all of these haters ... Does it really make them feel better about themselves if they put other places/people down? Its stupid...


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Typical spring day in Vancouver:


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Credit: Pbase, Christina


----------



## touraccuracy (Jan 30, 2005)

woah woah woah woah woah... I am definetly not a Vancouver hater! I live in Vancouver, I believe it is one of the greatest cities in the world, and I argue for it quite a bit. As for height: we have a height limit and the tallest building here currently is only around 150m. Even Calgary has taller buildings! And for population: the city of Vancouver has only 500,000 but the metro has 2 million something. That makes the city third largest in CANADA (not saying much). But we are growing and slowly breaking that height limit so look out for this city .


----------



## npinguy (Apr 15, 2004)

touraccuracy said:


> woah woah woah woah woah... I am definetly not a Vancouver hater! I live in Vancouver, I believe it is one of the greatest cities in the world, and I argue for it quite a bit. As for height: we have a height limit and the tallest building here currently is only around 150m. Even Calgary has taller buildings! And for population: the city of Vancouver has only 500,000 but the metro has 2 million something. That makes the city third largest in CANADA (not saying much). But we are growing and slowly breaking that height limit so look out for this city .



i think the reason they called you a hater is for the third thing - "prairie". I personally think you were kidding. ie like if someone said "what DOESN'T rio have", the answer would be "snow".

But I can see how someone might mistake you for an alberta boy who has an unreasonable love for huge wide-open flat spaces.


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

touraccuracy said:


> woah woah woah woah woah... I am definetly not a Vancouver hater! I live in Vancouver, I believe it is one of the greatest cities in the world, and I argue for it quite a bit. As for height: we have a height limit and the tallest building here currently is only around 150m. Even Calgary has taller buildings! And for population: the city of Vancouver has only 500,000 but the metro has 2 million something. That makes the city third largest in CANADA (not saying much). But we are growing and slowly breaking that height limit so look out for this city .


Why does everyone want more more more and simultaneously think that taller buildings make a city? Vancouver has many good-heighted buildings... heck, if I could have my way, nothing about Vancouver would change. It is just so amazing!


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Pano 

Scroll>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## B.Tinoff (Aug 26, 2004)

The most beautiful city in Canada.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

B.Tinoff said:


> The most beautiful city in Canada.


it maybe, but you also have to check out Quebec city before you make a final decision on that 

By the way i love this pic


----------



## touraccuracy (Jan 30, 2005)

npinguy said:


> i think the reason they called you a hater is for the third thing - "prairie". I personally think you were kidding. ie like if someone said "what DOESN'T rio have", the answer would be "snow".
> 
> But I can see how someone might mistake you for an alberta boy who has an unreasonable love for huge wide-open flat spaces.



Damn, I should have added a wink after that post so people would take me less seriously. Of course I was joking about prairie (there is Abbotsford!).



Keep the great photos coming!


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks. so the buildings in that pic i quoted are residential ? for the beach?

vancouver looks great. (but i dont like cold areas and everything thats not almost tropical to me is cold )


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

rocky said:


> thanks. so the buildings in that pic i quoted are residential ? for the beach?


Yes & Yes. Ambleside beach. 





















> vancouver looks great. (but i dont like cold areas and everything thats not almost tropical to me is cold )


Vancouver has the 2nd warmest weather in Canada, though of course, it's not tropical, lol. Warm enough for certain palm trees though.


----------



## Alfa (Feb 26, 2005)

The city itself is not so special but indeed the nature arround it is stumming


----------



## Natelox (Sep 23, 2004)

Saying that means you haven't been here.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

COAL HARBOUR DOWNTOWN - GEORGIA ST. W TO LIONS GATE BRIDGE via STANLEY PARK


----------



## nazzy (Sep 29, 2003)

Best Vancouver thread of all time. This says a lot. I´m living in Playa del Carmen, Mexico these days, and I was just in Vancouver to see both U2 shows. Wow, did I miss those mountains!


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Your hometown is pretty nice too Nazzy, Playa Del Carmen was so much fun. I picture it as, Vancouver with less mountains and more plam trees and resorts.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

nazzy said:


> Wow, did I miss those mountains!


Now you can enjoy them in this thread, lol.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

stunning pics!

may i ask, how much do you need to pay for the condo in the last pic?


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Sen said:


> stunning pics!
> 
> may i ask, how much do you need to pay for the condo in the last pic?


For Coal Harbour neighbourhood...

Bachelors (1 bdm) start at C$ 300 000+ 

Goes up to C$10 million for penthouse suites. Still a bargain compared to US real estate though.  

Views cost extra $$$ 

It gets cheaper once your view gets smaller, like this:


----------



## jer4893 (Feb 5, 2005)

touraccuracy said:


> Height... population... major corporate headquarters... prairie...


Actually, major corps- MDA, Vancity, Telus, Terasen, BCHydro, computing coporations, our population isnt that bad, 2.5 million, praries - abbotsford area is quite the prarie (except the town part) and height- with shangri- la, 801 west georgia and melville ect, were getting there.


----------



## arayo (May 5, 2005)

Those are fucking awesome :eek2:


----------



## nazzy (Sep 29, 2003)

Crazy Canuck, yes, Playa is a blast! It´s strange living in a place where almost EVERYONE is on vacation. Kind of surreal after a while. At least they´re all in a good mood!

rt_0891, yes, thank you! This will have to suffice for a while until I get back up there!

I really love this picture I found in another thread. It´s the first time I´ve found a pic of the view of Vancouver from the area I used to live (33rd and Carnarvin):


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

One of my favourite hangouts...Deep Cove. There's benches right behind where this picture was taken, and it's so relaxing sitting there and enjoying the scenery.


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

:applause:

Yeah Vancouver is awesome.......it has it's gritty parts but all in all very well organized city.....


----------



## npinguy (Apr 15, 2004)

jer4893 said:


> Actually, major corps- MDA, Vancity, Telus, Terasen, BCHydro, computing coporations, our population isnt that bad, 2.5 million, praries - abbotsford area is quite the prarie (except the town part) and height- with shangri- la, 801 west georgia and melville ect, were getting there.


also EA has it's biggest worldwide studio here.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

Vancouver is heaven

Is there anyone here studying @ UBC or SFU ?


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

Scintillating pictures...


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

innoncent_monster said:


> Vancouver is heaven
> 
> Is there anyone here studying @ UBC or SFU ?


I kind of regret not going there  ..shouldn't have thrown away that acceptance.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

^ Lol

I have heard UBC & SFU have some of the best settings for a univ campus !
It would be a delight to study there


----------

